# Captain being forced out of command?



## Zer0 (Jan 23, 2011)

hey peeps,

During my novel, a time comes when the captain of a starcruiser is ordered to step down by the ships doctor. Am i right in thinking the docter is the only crewmember onboard who can rightfully order a captain to stand down and relinquish power to the 2nd in command?

cheers O


----------



## Luckystars1987 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think so Zero but don't go completely by my knowledge as i'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 23, 2011)

well i think its right, from what i've seen on Star Trek. 

I watch Star Trek and i don't care who knows !


----------



## garza (Jan 24, 2011)

Never having covered events in a spaceport or hung out with Star Fleet crews, all I can go by are the regulations most navies and merchant fleets here on Earth use. The ship's surgeon can declare the captain unfit for duty on medical grounds, and under certain narrowly defined circumstances the second in command can do the same. In either case the burden of proof is on them to establish that what they did was essential to protect the ship and the crew and was not mutiny. 

The results of many courts martial over the past few hundred years have established case law that defines the issues involved. I'm pretty sure Admiralty records are intact going back to the time of Henry VII and you might find it useful to read some of the transcripts to get ideas for what might happen in the case of an attempt to depose a Star Fleet captain.

I've seen perhaps four or five episodes of Star Trek over the years, and have find them more interesting than most science fiction.

Edit - I just remembered _The Caine Mutiny_. It's a good read and should give you some ideas.


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 24, 2011)

garza said:


> Never having covered events in a spaceport or hung out with Star Fleet crews, all I can go by are the regulations most navies and merchant fleets here on Earth use. The ship's surgeon can declare the captain unfit for duty on medical grounds, and under certain narrowly defined circumstances the second in command can do the same. In either case the burden of proof is on them to establish that what they did was essential to protect the ship and the crew and was not mutiny.
> 
> The results of many courts martial over the past few hundred years have established case law that defines the issues involved. I'm pretty sure Admiralty records are intact going back to the time of Henry VII and you might find it useful to read some of the transcripts to get ideas for what might happen in the case of an attempt to depose a Star Fleet captain.
> 
> ...


 
thanks for that. i've just remembered myself, _Crimson Tide_. I'm pretty sure the 2nd in command (Denzel Washington) removes the captain from command because he and the majority of the crew aren't happy with the captains decision to launch a nuclear missile at russia without full authorisation.

i'll try a little more googling. But i think thats about right.


----------

